# Tracking the miles...



## AnitaAnne

What kind of device is good for tracking the distance ridden? 

I want to be able to know how far I ride, and maybe how fast too. I know there are lots of other features available, like tracking or recording the heartrate and travel path.

Does anyone have any advice for a simple, inexpensive device to begin with???


----------



## Celeste

I use a Garmin Venture etrex. It works pretty good. I enjoy the software that comes with it because I upload the data to my computer and then I can pull up a map of my ride in google earth. I keep track of my rides in an excel file.

Amazon.com: Garmin eTrex Venture HC GPS Receiver: GPS & Navigation


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you Celeste! That looks like a good value for the price! Does it work in the mountains?


----------



## jillybean19

Celeste said:


> I use a Garmin Venture etrex. It works pretty good. I enjoy the software that comes with it because I upload the data to my computer and then I can pull up a map of my ride in google earth. I keep track of my rides in an excel file.
> 
> Amazon.com: Garmin eTrex Venture HC GPS Receiver: GPS & Navigation


I also use this! The only pitfall is that you can't wear it on your wrist, which would be nice. However, you DO get map tracks and some extra features with this that I doubt you can get in a wrist GPS, so all in all I'm very happy with it. It works off satellites, so as long as you don't have a giant structure in between you and the sky (such as a pesky indoor arena made of cement :/) you're good to go. I set my trip computer to show the time, current avg and max speeds, moving and total time, my current trip odometer and finally my annual odometer. You can even upload your tracks and show your trip on Google Earth I believe, but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

This one is looking better & better...thanks Jilly!

So, where do you hold/attach this unit since it is not a wrist style? I would guess it has to be out of a pocket to work?


----------



## jillybean19

AnitaAnne said:


> This one is looking better & better...thanks Jilly!
> 
> So, where do you hold/attach this unit since it is not a wrist style? I would guess it has to be out of a pocket to work?


So far, its worlked in my saddle bag, map pack, and cashel ankle safe bag. I really think the only things tht block the signal are solid cement walls - mine even picks up th signal in my living room if I give it a moment. I like putting it in the map pack attached to my horse because it has a clear font and hangs off my breast collar, so I can check it easily without having to actually get it out. Plus, if I go off the horse and the horse finds its way back home (or camp!), it would be easy for others to find my GPS and then follow the track on it to find me!


----------



## Celeste

I usually wear a vest made for fly fisherman because it has a ton of pockets. I put it in the pocket. The only time that I had it not work well was deep in the woods under a heavy canopy of leaves on a cloudy day. I went on that same trail on a nice day and it worked great.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, it sounds perfect for what I want! I have been reading the reviews and it sounds like the map loading can be tricky, but I am not sure a map is so needed anyway if I have a paper map. I can take his HR with my extra stethoscope.

However, since I get lost in the woods even on well marked trails, I think I will keep the thing on me so I can make it back out!!! Maybe put a note on Chivas - if you find this horse saddled and loose, please send someone to find me cause we started out together...

Right now I am just going to ride in the pasture, but a friend has invited me to his property to ride, and he owns about 100 acres +/- with a "gallop" around the perimeter that has some jumps too. He used to raise TB for racing when we had a racetrack here. Sould be a good way to start him out before trailering further to some trails in the Talladega Preserve.

Thank you ladies


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Maybe put a note on Chivas - if you find this horse saddled and loose, please send someone to find me cause we started out together...


Sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## Joe4d

the foretrex 301 and now even better the 401 are great. The 401 adds the ability to attach a heart rate monitor. With the 401 coming out the 301's are about $109. It is wrist wearable and has worked for me int he woods, in the mountains pretty much everywhere. The think I like is that is uses regularl AAA batteries. Most of the wrist GPS's are made for joggers and have built in rechargeable batteries that only last a couple hours. The foretrex's last over 20 hours continuous on 2 AAA batteries and you can carry spares. They also have the ability to store a waypoint,,, as in where you parked the trailer, and you can go to a screen and it tells you direction and distance to the waypoint.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> the foretrex 301 and now even better the 401 are great. The 401 adds the ability to attach a heart rate monitor. With the 401 coming out the 301's are about $109. It is wrist wearable and has worked for me int he woods, in the mountains pretty much everywhere. The think I like is that is uses regularl AAA batteries. Most of the wrist GPS's are made for joggers and have built in rechargeable batteries that only last a couple hours. The foretrex's last over 20 hours continuous on 2 AAA batteries and you can carry spares. They also have the ability to store a waypoint,,, as in where you parked the trailer, and you can go to a screen and it tells you direction and distance to the waypoint.


Ok, this sounds like an even better option...where could I find the info on this? The only ones I have found thru google are the polar kind, and they are $$$$


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok friends, I have been reading the specs on these, and they are both Garmin, so seem like similar type systems. 

But I am a newbie at this stuff, so never having used these, they seem a bit complicated...

Can these monitors tell you how fast you are going in real time? Or do you have to download the data first? 

The foretrex show a heartrate monitor option, but it looks like it is just for humans. 

please correct me on any wrong statements...

I am trying to spend the least possible, but a system that can be added to later might be a good way to start.


----------



## Celeste

The etrex tells you speed in real time as well as recording maximum speed and average speed. I think that my unit is sometimes not all that accurate on speed.

It tells distance right on the unit. It also lets you put in waypoints. It also uses replaceable batteries. It does not hook up for the heart rate monitor. I am guessing that Joe monitor's his horse's heart rate and ignores his own. Am I right here, Joe? And also, Joe, do you have to buy a separate unit for heart rate? Can you give us a link?


----------



## AnitaAnne

From what i have been reading NONE of the handheld GPS units are all that accurate, but it would still give me an idea of how fast my horse is moving. I guess after some experience I would be able to judge how fast he is moving from experience, just like I used to judge distances to jumps...

I used to do survey work a few years ago with GPS and it was really hard geting coverage under trees, but it was a very accurate unit, within 3 cm accuracy. We would have to wait until winter to take some shots because of leaves blocking the signal. 

The only equine units I saw were the polar brand & pricey

Heart Monitors & Parts


----------



## Joe4d

I use the hand held $77 Polar hand held unit and the 301 foretrex. They are down to $109. Various endurance sights sell adapter belts for the human hear rate monitors that go under the horses girth. For any of these be advised you cant have any other electronich device nearby. The Garmin 301 foretrex I have found to be very accurate and has worked perfectly fine in the mountains and woods. Never had a problem getting a signal. Distance Depot has one compatible with the Garmins. After you use them to check your horses pulse you will pretty much learn what it is without checking. At top levels going for the wins I can see how knowing pulse while runnign will let you squeeze everythign you can out of your horse without over doing it. At my level just getting a general idea at water breaks, and checking to be sure he is down BEFORE i go into the vet check is good enough for me. The 301 foretrex I hav e I dont think can do speed like a speedometer in your car. But it does give average speed. Which is what I am looking at. I plan an average say, 6mph. When I get over that coming into a water/ grass brake I can dismount, and let horse eat and drink while I keep an eye on my average speed. when it drops to around 5.9 I mount back up and head out. So you can use it to monitor breaks as well. The third screen is split in 4 parts and you can choose what you want displayed in those blocks. I keep it, Top speed, average speed, distance, and time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> I use the hand held $77 Polar hand held unit and the 301 foretrex. They are down to $109. Various endurance sights sell adapter belts for the human hear rate monitors that go under the horses girth. For any of these be advised you cant have any other electronich device nearby. The Garmin 301 foretrex I have found to be very accurate and has worked perfectly fine in the mountains and woods. Never had a problem getting a signal. Distance Depot has one compatible with the Garmins. After you use them to check your horses pulse you will pretty much learn what it is without checking. At top levels going for the wins I can see how knowing pulse while runnign will let you squeeze everythign you can out of your horse without over doing it. At my level just getting a general idea at water breaks, and checking to be sure he is down BEFORE i go into the vet check is good enough for me. The 301 foretrex I hav e I dont think can do speed like a speedometer in your car. But it does give average speed. Which is what I am looking at. I plan an average say, 6mph. When I get over that coming into a water/ grass brake I can dismount, and let horse eat and drink while I keep an eye on my average speed. when it drops to around 5.9 I mount back up and head out. So you can use it to monitor breaks as well. The third screen is split in 4 parts and you can choose what you want displayed in those blocks. I keep it, Top speed, average speed, distance, and time.


Thanks for explaining all this, I doubt my horse is ever going to be a top competitor, I just need a way to know how I am doing with his speed & miles, plus HR, so I know when we can do an LD. I am very competitive with myself!

So, it looks like a Garmin is the answer for my needs. 

Right now I am working on building up his lungs by doing some interval work gaiting and as big a walk as I can make him do. We got up some pretty good speed yesterday, he was moving pretty good when I asked for a gait but I need to know how fast he is.

I am also trying to work him away from the kids' horses. He is herd-bound so it makes it interesting. I need to ride him without the girls, but since they are out of school I can't get out to ride without them!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think the $77 Polar will be added on as I get money, but his HR is really not my first need because I can do that with a spare stethoscope...


----------



## KKWOOD80

*tracking device*

I just use my phone, I have an arm band so it works perfect. The App I use is Endomondo. I tracks riding via GPS, Calories burned, how fast you were going, etc. I love it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

KKWOOD80 said:


> I just use my phone, I have an arm band so it works perfect. The App I use is Endomondo. I tracks riding via GPS, Calories burned, how fast you were going, etc. I love it!


What kind of area does it work in? I ride in mountains with heavy cover from lots of pine trees. There is no cell phone service in the mountains that I know of. 

Will your app work in those kind of conditions? 

I just received my first android phone today, but haven't set it up yet...


----------



## KKWOOD80

AnitaAnne said:


> What kind of area does it work in? I ride in mountains with heavy cover from lots of pine trees. There is no cell phone service in the mountains that I know of.
> 
> Will your app work in those kind of conditions?
> 
> I just received my first android phone today, but haven't set it up yet...


 Honestly I'm not positive. I use mine in the desert and mountains as well here and it works great. . I say it's worth a try. it's free which is a bonus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

KKWOOD80 said:


> Honestly I'm not positive. I use mine in the desert and mountains as well here and it works great. . I say it's worth a try. it's free which is a bonus.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Free is definately worth a try! I would expect my phone battery to run down though...

Thanks!


----------



## Joe4d

most people in the east have reception issues with the GPS features on the cell phones. Stethescopes are cheap if you can use one. My GF is a nurse she can do it. My hearing is so bad I cant hear anything in one.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> most people in the east have reception issues with the GPS features on the cell phones. Stethescopes are cheap if you can use one. My GF is a nurse she can do it. My hearing is so bad I cant hear anything in one.


Yeah, I am a RN too, so I am used to it, but sometimes I just put my ear up to their side & hear a lot too, I often do that to check gut sounds, because I don't keep a stethoscope at the barn - note to self *bring spare stethoscope to barn* 

But Joe, try using your ear right up to their side, even if you have hearing issues, you might be able to pick some sound up by conduction, which uses the bones in your ear to transmit sound as opposed to using sound waves.

I will probably get the Foretrex 301, from what I have read it should do what I want it too, and be convienient on my wrist.


----------



## jillybean19

I was almost wishing I'd gotten the foretrex, until Joe metioned you can't get your current speed. I like to condition at a good working trot and make sure to keep my speed between 8-10 MPH, which I can gauge easily with my etrex. That being said, I don't think I could do it off of just the avg speed because I can see the difference it makes from before, during, and toward the end of my ried, especially once you factor in any stopping at gates (which I have to do) as well as when we walk the last distance to cool off. I can't remember if I mentioned my settings, but I have mine set up to tell me the time, riding time, moving time (which it's really helped to know the moving time! I've found that when we go for 10-13 mile rides, there's about a 30-20 minute difference between our total and moving times), Current speed, avg speed, max speed, current trip odometer, and my annual odometer. It can also do all the waypoints and whatnot. It was advertised as one of the best GPS for geocaching, if you're familiar with that. I guess it all depends on what you're looking for in your GPS, but I love the info I get with mine.


----------



## AnitaAnne

jillybean19 said:


> I was almost wishing I'd gotten the foretrex, until Joe metioned you can't get your current speed. I like to condition at a good working trot and make sure to keep my speed between 8-10 MPH, which I can gauge easily with my etrex. That being said, I don't think I could do it off of just the avg speed because I can see the difference it makes from before, during, and toward the end of my ried, especially once you factor in any stopping at gates (which I have to do) as well as when we walk the last distance to cool off. I can't remember if I mentioned my settings, but I have mine set up to tell me the time, riding time, moving time (which it's really helped to know the moving time! I've found that when we go for 10-13 mile rides, there's about a 30-20 minute difference between our total and moving times), Current speed, avg speed, max speed, current trip odometer, and my annual odometer. It can also do all the waypoints and whatnot. It was advertised as one of the best GPS for geocaching, if you're familiar with that. I guess it all depends on what you're looking for in your GPS, but I love the info I get with mine.


Jilly that is an amazing difference in total & moving times, if I am understanding what you mean. It would make a huge difference in judging the speed I think. 

I have no idea what geocaching is, no. Or waypoints, but I think I have a clue about those. 

I think I need to do more studying, because I am just not familiar enough with this equipment to know what to pick! I think it might be a case of too many choices...


----------



## jillybean19

AnitaAnne said:


> Jilly that is an amazing difference in total & moving times, if I am understanding what you mean. It would make a huge difference in judging the speed I think.
> 
> I have no idea what geocaching is, no. Or waypoints, but I think I have a clue about those.
> 
> I think I need to do more studying, because I am just not familiar enough with this equipment to know what to pick! I think it might be a case of too many choices...


Yes, I think you got what I meant perfectly, which is why I really like having something ticking away our total time to know how long I took but I also like to know how much of that I actually spent MOVING. On an average ride of about 15 miles, I'll be gone 2 hours, spend 1:30-45 of that moving, and have an avg speed of about 7mph even though we were trotting along between 8-9mph on the way out and 10-11mph on the way home (Snickers likes to extend when he knows he's headed home lol - he'll get up to 13mph if I don't pay attention!). Add in the walking and stopping, that 7 mph avg always surprises me, especially when our average WAS over 8mph until we do our "cool down" on about the last 10 minutes of the ride. It's interesting to see how it all factors in over the course of the ride. Just starting out, our avg for the first quarter of the ride looks really pathetic since we had to go through a couple of gates and include the time walking out from the barn - usually it's just at 4-5 mph since we're trying to pull it up during the trotting. By two thirds of the way through, it's closer to 8mph like I said, then drops down to 6.9mph usually by the end.


----------



## jillybean19

Oh, and geocaching is finding GPS coordinates online for the "caches", then using your GPS to guide you to those coordinates, where you will find some sort of container. You get to take out what is hidden in the container, but you leave something else for the next person  People all over the world hide caches and post the coordinates online. I think there's even a few in the vacant lot area across the street from our house lol


----------



## Celeste

I have found that even with my eTrex, if I am deep in the woods, there are times that it doesn't pick up the signal on a cloudy day. Using a cell phone under heavy forest cover is a sporadic thing. It often doesn't work. I don't think that using a cell phone for mileage would help me at all.

I ride in Georgia. We often ride under heavy forest canopy.


----------



## Joe4d

the thing about the foretrex line is that it works even if you are not getting a constant signal. It sets its watch from the gps signal, and it only needs an occasional fix to keep track of distance. Granted if you loose signal then go on a really curvy trail, then come back out in the clear and catch a signal your distance will calculate as the crow flys fromt the last fix. we arnt making maps or selling land so "close enough": is pretty close enough. If I was shopping now I would get the foretrex 401, his has the sensitive reception, long battery life and ease of use of the 301, but adds the ability to add on a heartrate monitor and keeps track of altitude.


----------



## AnitaAnne

jillybean19 said:


> Oh, and geocaching is finding GPS coordinates online for the "caches", then using your GPS to guide you to those coordinates, where you will find some sort of container. You get to take out what is hidden in the container, but you leave something else for the next person  People all over the world hide caches and post the coordinates online. I think there's even a few in the vacant lot area across the street from our house lol


I can see where this would be fun, especially for kids. Thanks for explaining! I guess it would be good tracking practice too. But I think I will stick to just riding thru the trails...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe from what I have been reading there is trouble with the 401 because of the compass or something. I just found it by googling the info, and didn't keep track of the sites. I can do another search for it if you can't find it. Seems people prefer the 301.

Celeste does the etrex keep track like the foretrex if you lose your signal, or does it go blank or reset or something? 

I wonder if it has to do with how many satelites the unit needs to use to calculate the distance? 

This stuff is complicated!


----------



## Celeste

It should keep track; however, mine has turned itself off on a ride. I am not sure if it should have done that. The next time I rode it in that same area it worked fine. The only difference was that when it quit working there was a heavy cloud cover. Any time that it has malfunctioned has been under deep forest canopy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, Jen, Dean and I took the horses over to Round Valley. The last time we tried to ride there, the trail was closed for maintenance, so we were hopeful that the impassable downed trees at 6.2 miles had been cleared and we could finally see all of the 9 mile trail. Well that sure was wishful thinking, as not a single downed tree was cut before that (there are several others that you can get around also down on trail) and the stickerbushes were _horrendous_. We only made it 5 miles when we said enough bloodshed and turned around. But the weather was delightful, at about 80 degrees and only moderate humidity and partly cloudy. Almost like a touch of fall in the air!

I was riding a friend's mare (she is currently out of the country) and Dean rode Dream for me. Amazing how riding someone else's horse always makes me realize how spoiled I am by my mare!!











2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles


----------



## Griffith361

How do you attach the heart monitor to your horse? Does it just go on the girth somehow and if so, how do you prevent rubbing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

I haven't looked into the heart monitors yet, i decided to go with the Foretrex 301. 

I think Joe or Dawn could describe how it works.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out today for a fantastic ride! I wanted a good-paced ride before next weekend, so went out to record mileage for the course that the local riding club wants as their hunter pace. The weather was perfect (sunny, light breeze, mid-70s) and Dream felt fantastic. It was nice to let her stretch her legs a bit (15 miles in 2 hours).










Heading to Fair Hill next weekend for a 2-day 50!!


2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles
Aug 24 -- 17.69 miles -- 767.83 total miles
Aug 25 -- 12.07 miles -- 779.9 total miles
Aug 26 -- 4.74 miles -- 784.64 total miles
Aug 31 -- 7.48 miles -- 792.12 total miles
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles


----------



## endurancerdr

I use a Garmin 310ex but they are rather expensive. Although I bought mine from Craiglist for $150.00 You can find them on Ebay relatively inexpensive. If you want, I have an older model Garmin Forerunner 301 that you can wear on your wrist. It has the heart rate monitor on it and i have the chest piece that you can attach to a handle but not the strap itself that I would be willing to get rid of. It works like a charm. I thought I had lost it so I bought the 310 but I found a bit later.


----------



## endurancerdr

As far as how to attach the HR monitor, there are 2 different models that you can adapt to the Garmin. I have a V Max and it has the 2 EKG pads. One attaches to the girth and the other under the pad. They are thin enough where they do not irritate my horse. They both have leads that attach to a transmitter that then transmits the signals to the HR monitor. Polar makes one as well but I am not familiar with those but I know many who have them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

endurancerdr said:


> I use a Garmin 310ex but they are rather expensive. Although I bought mine from Craiglist for $150.00 You can find them on Ebay relatively inexpensive. If you want, I have an older model Garmin Forerunner 301 that you can wear on your wrist. It has the heart rate monitor on it and i have the chest piece that you can attach to a handle but not the strap itself that I would be willing to get rid of. It works like a charm. I thought I had lost it so I bought the 310 but I found a bit later.


How much do you want for it?


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had an interesting weekend. On Friday, I got Dream out for some hillwork at Round Valley. It was likely the last 80+ degree day we shall have this year, so while wearing a sleeveless shirt and being hot in October was somewhat bizarre, I wasn't really complaining!





























Then I drove up to Dean's. We had be planning to ride Saturday, but the forecast was not promising, so we went out Friday evening. I was pleased that my body didn't object to more miles after having been sitting in the truck for 2 hours. Unfortunately no pictures, as my phone was having a conniption and refusing to take any (a shame too, as the fall color is starting.. just gorgeous).

As if that wasn't enough exercise, today we went hiking. The hike was to not only check out the riding trails after some storms but also check out Dean's deer stand. I can't even think of the last time I went hiking, forget hiking up some major elevation (the far side of the fields in the distance is where we started and ended). I can't wait to see if I can walk at all tomorrow!













2012 mileage
...
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles
Sept 22 -- 28.63 miles -- 847.88 total miles
Sept 23 -- 18.64 miles -- 866.52 total miles
Oct 5 -- 13.8 miles -- 880.32 total miles
Oct 5 -- 9.71 miles -- 890.03 total miles


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to get Dream out on Friday, for what will likely be my last conditioning ride at Round Valley. What a difference a week makes! Last week it was 84 and sunny, this week it was 47 and mostly cloudy and windy.. but the fall color has started!











Had a nice ride anyway and didn't see another soul except for the wildlife (and not Denise's kind of wildlife :lol!







2012 mileage
...
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles
Sept 22 -- 28.63 miles -- 847.88 total miles
Sept 23 -- 18.64 miles -- 866.52 total miles
Oct 5 -- 13.8 miles -- 880.32 total miles
Oct 5 -- 9.71 miles -- 890.03 total miles
Oct 12 -- 13.64 miles -- 903.67 total miles


----------



## Abbzug

I'm so happy I can add to this thread! 

10/19 --5.9 miles-- 5.9 total miles 

one hoof in front of the other!


----------



## QOS

I also use the eTrex Ventura HC. I was having a bit of an issue getting EveryTrail and BaseCamp to recognize it was connected. I called Garmin today and he suggested a download to update my Garmin. Worked like a charm then. 

I keep thinking I want a fancier Garmin but this one works like a charm!


----------

